

Andy Kessler: What's the Matter With Wall Street? (WSJ) - hga
http://www.google.com/search?q=%22Oliver+Stone+movie.+I+mean+the+real+Wall+Street.+The+stock+market%22+site%3Awsj.com 

======
hga
Subtitle: " _There are too many traders, bankers and salesmen to support the
new level of business. Thanks to Dodd-Frank, the shrinking of finance will
continue._ "

Relevant for HN paragraph:

" _Perhaps Wall Street firms should go back to the classic service model of
yesteryear—provide access to capital and smart advice to growing wealth-
creating global corporations. It sounds quaint, I know, more "Mad Men" than
Masters of the Universe. But it's going to happen._ "

In an ideal world, for us Wall Street would figure out a replacement for the
now essentially dead institution of the IPO.

They'd do it for themselves as implied in the article due to their existing
high profit lines of business going poof for one reason or another.

